# My posts got deleted - anyone know why?



## pdk42 (Apr 23, 2018)

Hi - I posted some pics of my TT yesterday (Sun 4th June) but notice today that they've been deleted. Does anyone know why? Is there some rule I've broken? All the pics were links to images on Flickr - could it be that?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, No indication of your post or of it being deleted.
Hoggy.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Seems quite a few posts have gone or changed over the weekend, I think there has been a problem with the forum and they have 'rolled back' to a few days ago.

Post them up again, you'll not have done anything wrong


----------



## andys_tts (Oct 12, 2016)

Something isn't right as my posts go walkies too.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

andys_tts said:


> Something isn't right as my posts go walkies too.


Hi, Most posts that disappeared over the w/end did return, but it appears some didn't then.
Hoggy.


----------



## pdk42 (Apr 23, 2018)

Ah, so gremlins then. Phew. I'll repost for your pleasure!


----------



## pdk42 (Apr 23, 2018)

Looking around the site it seems that lots of posts have been lost.


----------

